# Over the stove microwave with no vent?



## monsterbash (Apr 7, 2009)

OK..my friend just bought a newer house (2005) and the microwave was not working during final walk through (over the stove). The old owner and my buddy agree on a price to replace the MW and it was removed. Fast forward a couple months and the house is closed and no microwave. There is also no vent (side or up) to hook a microwave or hood up to

Do the make something (microwave or hood) and does not need to be vented to the outside of the house?


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

Microwaves do not need to be vented out of doors. Stoves, cooktops, ranges ovens if they are gas fired may need to be vented depending on manufacturer specs, homeowner preferences, and/or local building/fire codes.


----------



## monsterbash (Apr 7, 2009)

Actually I was asking if the stove needed to be vented. They assumed the over the head microwave was doing the venting for the stove



Grampa Bud said:


> Microwaves do not need to be vented out of doors. Stoves, cooktops, ranges ovens if they are gas fired may need to be vented depending on manufacturer specs, homeowner preferences, and/or local building/fire codes.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Most over the stove microwaves have a vent option, or a vent less option.
The vent less option uses the filters under the microwave, and recirculates the air.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm what was that thing? ASS/U/ME :whistling2:


----------



## Momak (Jul 17, 2009)

I think I have a similar question. We have a down draft range that needs to be replaced. Do we have to replace it with another down draft? We do not have a venthood. How necessary is the venting for an electric range?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Momak said:


> I think I have a similar question. We have a down draft range that needs to be replaced. Do we have to replace it with another down draft? We do not have a venthood. How necessary is the venting for an electric range?


Microwaves that are not vented to the exterior are useless noisemakers. Cut a hole and vent it. 
If you have a down draft stove and it was installed properly, you would get another unit and attach it to the same venting system. It doesn't matter if it's gas, electric or whale oil supplied.
Ron


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Absfrakinloutley right


----------

